

Computer Capable Of Calculating 640TBs Of Data In One Billionth Of A Second - szilto
http://www.iflscience.com/technology/new-type-computer-capable-calculating-640tbs-data-one-billionth-second-could

======
markcrazyhorse
darn it, already posted by you :-p Looks good though doesn't it.

